# donation for forum/news



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Our service renewal for the forums and gallery is due on 8/18, 69.95 for the forum and 30.00 for gallery, this allows us another year of support and updates (there is a new forum and gallery upgrade in the works), I will pay for this myself but also will accept any donations to help if you can, paypal is preferred but can also accept snail mail, please PM me or post here is you would like to help


I will also add a donation button sometime soon for those who wish to contribute to the hosting bill, my other forum is completely funded by member donations and as this forum becomes more popular and we grow it will cost more to run, but it will never be required, I will also work on the "member upgrade" over the next couple of weeks that will allow for some money into the site and benefit those who wish to ugrade but as always the site will remain free to join and participate

the calendar? i have not forgot about it, I will set something up so everyone can start submitting pics for it soon

malt of the month? anyone have ideas or suggestions for a monthly contest where one of our malts pics could be pictured on our main webpage (where maggies pic currently is) with a little info about them beside it ???

tshirts, mugs, stickers, etc? hopefully if i have enough money or can get more thru donations all also wanto have a proffessional site logo made that we could add to items that members could buy from our own store, SM merchandise aso to speak, with a split of the profits going to help the site and the rest going to a pet charity of our choice

I am also looking for your suggestions, ideas and feedback so let me here your thoughts.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

This sounds like an excellent plan to me, Joe. We are all very grateful for the wonderful community you have generously provided - at both a financial expense and in terms of your time and efforts spent maintaining and upgrading the service. I'd certainly be happy to make a contribution to that.

My vote on a pet charity goes to Little Dog Rescue, the one's with Sophie's story.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That sounds like a wondeful plan!!! I love the idea of malt of the month, and the merchandise. I'm sure everyone is willing to donate.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't live without my daily dose of SM!! I'd be happy to help out


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, all the ideas you put forth are excellent. I'd love to see the "premium" membership and all of the other ideas come to fruition. 

I love the idea of some of the funds going to charity. I like the Little Dog Rescue idea but also another great group is Northcentral Maltese Rescue. 

Thanks so much for providing this wonderful forum!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I was just thinking the same thing about malt of the month... I think it would be cute to submit pictures and rotate them on the cover







I, however, did not think how to select them so you have me thinking...

You could do a theme... maybe by the holiday in the month or something. we could dress our malts up and submit new photos... Could you set up a "vote" option for chosing a winner? Maybe someday you could have a messiest malt because thats the only one phoebe has a chance... that could be too silly for a front page though... like a summertime malt... or a snowy photo for the winter... new years... wow lots of themes... you could do a puppy month... you'd need a way to submit, right... or each participant could post in a monthly thread or something and vote by member name... lots of stuff to think of I guess. But I love the idea









I never go to the front cover, so you'd need a link on the forums page saying "check out the malt photo of the month!" or even have it on both places? 

Set up that paypal button! I am good at that. soooooooooo easy!

thanks Joe


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

You can count me in too Joe! You have made such a wonderful place for us all to learn,share,love! All of your ideas are great ones and I also would love to see them happen for SM!!Thank you so much for what you have given us here!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me in too. I'm great at spending money, ask my DH........







Thanks Joe for giving us this wonderful forum!!

Martha and Ruby


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Great ideas Joe-count me in too~


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Add me to the list too, Joe
Quincymom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

me too...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Me too. Great Ideas


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great ideas Joe,







I will pm you after I have chatted with hubby, :lol: perhaps we can forward a check to help out.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE me some mugs w/a cool Spoiled Maltese logo. We're here to help ya in anyway. I can make an itty bitty witty donation...sorry starting school soon.









Here's an idea. Maybe have YOU auctioned off for a weekend to do *MAN*ly work...like building us some furniture and pet beds!!!







WOOHOO!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 14 2005, 11:56 PM
> *I would LOVE LOVE LOVE me some mugs w/a cool Spoiled Maltese logo.  We're here to help ya in anyway.  I can make an itty bitty witty donation...sorry starting school soon.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Great idea!!! :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 14 2005, 10:56 PM
> *I would LOVE LOVE LOVE me some mugs w/a cool Spoiled Maltese logo.  We're here to help ya in anyway.  I can make an itty bitty witty donation...sorry starting school soon.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Great idea!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Make the donation button Joe. We use paypal so once you get it set up please PM me. I don't always check the NEWS.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

I am in...this site is wonderful and you should not have to have the expense come out of your pocket...you do enough already.

Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont have much money but since i love this place so much i will donate what i can..i figure if we all donte a small amount then it will be able to support the forum


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would love to have a t-shirt with SM logo on it! Let's get this thing going!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, the donate button is live









located in the upper left corner


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just did! Great idea to put up a button!

Thanks for everything you do, Joe!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 16 2005, 08:41 AM
> *Just did! Great idea to put up a button!
> 
> Thanks for everything you do, Joe!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90936*


[/QUOTE]

no, thank you


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Off topic: Joe, what is with the "X"s beneath your your avatar?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 16 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Off topic: Joe, what is with the "X"s beneath your your avatar?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90961*


[/QUOTE]

I'm just messing around today, that is a default image for administrators


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 16 2005, 09:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just messing around today, that is a default image for administrators
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90976
[/B][/QUOTE]
I thought you were sending us lots of hugs...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Aug 16 2005, 10:35 AM
> *I thought you were sending us lots of hugs...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


uhhhh, yea, that too


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 16 2005, 03:00 PM
> *I'm in.  It's the least we can do to help since you do all the work!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thats something i can do but it would be on one of the months pages or the cover, we are limited to those 13 spots

i have opened a new thread on the calendar here ---> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5556


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 16 2005, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhhh, yea, that too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91092
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Aug 16 2005, 04:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and we MUST have t-shirts in furbabies sizes!!!! Cassie would be sooooo stylin'!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91166
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG! That would be cool to have t-shirts for the furbabies. As long as they aren't white. A white shirt on a white dog just doesn't work.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Aug 16 2005, 04:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. Maybe when Joe designs it, can match tshirt colors for furbabies and the people they own.







I, for one, don't care for white tshirts, too hard to keep clean....or maybe it's just me







Black tshirts might work, would be generic for boys and girls, both fur and skin.  And black would make sense, goes with the malt's black points (if Cassie ever gets rid of her winter nose.







)

And I forsee SM bandanas too....please?









And, of course, everything would need the web address .... we gotta advertise!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91178
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah black or even the blue that is at the top of the page. That isn't too bad.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi and i just made a donation


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone who has PM'd me or made a donation, it is greatly appreciated


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just sent MONEY your way...get those t-shirts coming my way!!!
Thank you for offering such a wonderful site for me to come and talk about my Frosty at. My hubby thinks I'm a little looney! :new_Eyecrazy:







:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

My hubby thinks I'm looney too, but that has nothing to do with SM.









Is there a set donation for SM? I use paypal and you can count me in as well. I am so very grateful to have found this site!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How much should we donate? I dont want to be the cheapest one, or go too high


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

doesnt matter what u donate... its what u can afford. even if we all put in 2 dollars that would be enough to support SM


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 16 2005, 08:07 PM
> *doesnt matter what u donate... its what u can afford.  even if we all put in 2 dollars that would be enough to support SM
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91235*


[/QUOTE]

exactly, its what you can and feel comfortable with, SM will be here so it can always use it and extra may allow for new services to be added in the future, ie: chat system or member blogs


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im in,thanks so much Joe


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, I need to set up a paypal account first, or I could use my brothers but he would think I'm crazy :lol:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Hi Joe,

Mailed out a check this morning to ya. Thank you soooo much for this great site. Whats that a possible chat room???

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Paypal is easy to set up....if you don't already have an account. You just give them all your information and they then pay on your behalf to the person receiving the money...

My problem last night when I went to do this was I did not know that I already created an account...so I spent an hour trying to figure out the email address I used (an old one) and then the password.









This site is so awesome.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Aug 16 2005, 08:07 PM
> *doesnt matter what u donate... its what u can afford.  even if we all put in 2 dollars that would be enough to support SM
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91235*


[/QUOTE]

Hmmm......that sounds awful familiar........


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, So I have been busy and didn't even know there was an issue about donations going on. I have learned so much from this site, and had the benefit of talking to some very, very kind people, so i too would be happy to send support. i prefer check though. Would you please post details regarding address, ect.? Thanks


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

You don't have to open an account if you use a credit card and just want to go straight to making a donation. I just scrolled down a bit and it said if not a member click here to pay by credit card and I was all set







I have never used Paypal before and didn't want to fill out anything today, I have a bad migraine. and can't think too clearly







I was very happy to see that option








Now I am going to try and read the board a bit and hope this migraine medicine works fast, I need my SM fix for the day


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 17 2005, 10:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm......that sounds awful familiar........
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91436
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what you mean ??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Aug 17 2005, 11:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what you mean ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91477
[/B][/QUOTE]
cause i told her then same thing....shes just being silly


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll be happy to make a donation. Give me till next pay period and I will send by pay pal. Joe, Thanks for such a wonderful place.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 17 2005, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause i told her then same thing....shes just being silly
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91480
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, I don't know if you could do this or not, but usually when I make a payment through PayPal there is a little box that I can type special instuctions. I didn't get that box earlier when I linked from SM. It might save you a lot of emails if people could type in their forum names so that you can figure out who the donations are coming from. Just a suggestion.....I want to say again that I really appreciate this forum and all of the hard work that you do to keep it up and running.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 17 2005, 12:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause i told her then same thing....shes just being silly
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91480
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO, because I told YOU the same thing when you asked me how much you should donate. LOL!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I will be happy to contribute as soon as I get my next pay-check the end of this month. You do such a great job and are appreciated. ~ Jackie & Belle


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

missed this thread, I didn't exist back then, well at least in this forum.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks! the donations and membership upgrades go along way in helping pay for the hosting as we grow and the new things (like chat) that I will continue to add over the coming months/years, it's really appreciated


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there a donation button







? I would love to donate, that is the least I can do, it's great here, and it would be nice for me to give something back..

Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is there a donation button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea, How nice of you!! At the top of the page straight down from the SM logo on the far left side, there is a rectangular button saying "PayPal Donate".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241976
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You always come to my rescue!
Thanks!
Andrea~


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, I will be donating thru PayPal, but wanted to add my 2 cents about the T shirts. I would definitely buy one of you can get this up and going. I agree about them not being white though - I know you don't have this problem, but sometimes you can see thru your bra in a white shirt...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Joe, I will be donating thru PayPal, but wanted to add my 2 cents about the T shirts. I would definitely buy one of you can get this up and going. I agree about them not being white though - I know you don't have this problem, but sometimes you can see thru your bra in a white shirt...[/B]


I agree... I love black T-shirts!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

count me in, Joe Thank you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Joe, I will be donating thru PayPal, but wanted to add my 2 cents about the T shirts. I would definitely buy one of you can get this up and going. I agree about them not being white though - I know you don't have this problem, but sometimes you can see thru your bra in a white shirt...[/B]






































You crack me up!!!!

Andrea~


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, nope, no bra problem for me









thanks for the donations everyone and the membership upgrades, it does help as we grow and is greatly appreciated

as for the t-shirts, as with everything i am slow but they are in the works, even black ones (my favorite too)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Joe, I will be donating thru PayPal, but wanted to add my 2 cents about the T shirts. I would definitely buy one of you can get this up and going. I agree about them not being white though - I know you don't have this problem, but sometimes you can see thru your bra in a white shirt...[/B]


I thought the t-shirts are going to be for the doggies.







Did I read something wrong again like usual?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been off and on for a month. Just saw this, and wanted to bump it
















I will, most certainly, give a generous donation over the weekend

















Thank you, so much Joe, for everything you do. Love ya Babe, just stay away from my Coors Lite, Pal


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Right well, I've obviously been living under a rock because I just found this thread!

Donating now .... I LOVE this site & it's a great comfort knowing I can come here & have all my silly little questions answered ... not to mention, I'm not shy when it comes to showing off my babies!!









Oh, I also vote for a black t-shirt!

Now I'm off to FINALLY upgrade my membership .... if I can find that thread that tells me how ... I need to get out from under my rock more often!









edit: Found it! PayPal'd it .... should be a SMC Member soon! Yay!


----------

